# Icelandic Newbie



## The Biz Wiz (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all

I came across this site while I was browsing the internet a few days back, doing a bit of MAC research before a trip to the US later in fall.
Fell in love with this site instantly and have spent hours here in the past couple of days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Did not spend a lot of time lurking once I realized the benefits of becoming a member.

Looking forward to spending a lot of time here and getting loads of information.

The Biz Wiz


----------



## Brittni (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey BIZ WIZ and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sure you will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it here! See you around.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## The Biz Wiz (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome!  Specktra is such a wonderful community.

I have always wanted to visit Iceland!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 24, 2008)

*~*Welcome to Specktra!!!*~*


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad that you joined!  Welcome!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Aug 25, 2008)

welcome


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## The Biz Wiz (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for such warm welcome


----------



## Cinci (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!  I've always wanted to visit Iceland too!  My family on my mother's side is from Iceland so ever since i was little I've wanted to go there and meet some of my distant relatives!

Hope you enjoy the forums!  I know I sure do!


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_Welcome to the forum!  I've always wanted to visit Iceland too!  My family on my mother's side is from Iceland so ever since i was little I've wanted to go there and meet some of my distant relatives!

Hope you enjoy the forums!  I know I sure do!_

 
Then the odds are we´re related, might be a few generations back, but very likely


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## glitternglitzy (Aug 30, 2008)

WELCOME! Hey, I've been to Iceland. Very unusual place. Hope to talk to you soon. 

Glitter


----------



## frocher (Aug 30, 2008)

Hello!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome to specktra. i like your icon.


----------



## Cinci (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *The Biz Wiz* 

 
_Then the odds are we´re related, might be a few generations back, but very likely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There's a good chance!  When they were tracing back our family tree, my family actually had a book published about it, with all the relatives as far back that they could find..  I haven't seen it since I was a child..  I totally forgot about that untill now...  I should ask my grandmother about it one day...


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Sep 2, 2008)

There´s an Icelandic website where you can trace your ancestors way back and see if you´re related to a another person. 
If you know the name of one your Icelandic ancestors I could look it up on the website, could be fun


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

